# Is 5kb a sec a steep cap?



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all,

With Telstra i pay $50 and get capped to 5-10 kb/s when i go over 10 GB, does anyone think this is a bit steep? I have some friends in the US that get capped to 256kb/s (my average upload speed) when they go over, Is this because there in the US or is Telstra just that tight? (no offense to anyone that works there )


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

Very. I pay £17 for 1000KB/40KB (10Mb) and i get capped to 56k when i download too much between 4pm and 9pm weekdays, 10am and 9pm weekends. 

5-10k would mean it's difficult to load simple pages...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

Surely you mean 5kB/s?? either way man, thats dial up speed, whats your normal connection speed and 10gb in a day/week/month??


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Very. I pay £17 for 1000KB/40KB (10Mb) and i get capped to 56k when i download too much between 4pm and 9pm weekdays, 10am and 9pm weekends.
> 
> 5-10k would mean it's difficult to load simple pages...



Wow you get capped to dial up speeds too, who the hell are you with? I am on virgins 50mb so there is only capping for uploading too much, something like 6gb a day which I never come close to and even then they only cap you at 25% of your bandwidth which would eqaute to 12.5mb 

Dammit, didn't mean the double post, thought I was editing


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 23, 2010)

Virgin. 10Mb package. I'm in a rural area, so that's my max. It's 'unlimited' and we all know that's a lie... lol


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm with Sky and it's pretty sweet.  15.4Mb/s with around 800Kb upload and no download limit.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Virgin. 10Mb package. I'm in a rural area, so that's my max. It's 'unlimited' and we all know that's a lie... lol



Your on ADSL then not cable? and only their top cable package ie: 50mb is ever advertised as unlimited, the cap I mentioned above is for p2p only so I never hit it.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

5 kb/s is right my average is about 256 kb/s oh yeah, and thats on cable

My upload is about 20 kbs max too, will do a speed test if it loads

10GB a moth and average ping to america is abut 300-400 ms


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Speed test not loaded since and youtube is about 1 min for 5 secs


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

for thse in the Uk who use Virgini Media.

*Traffic Management table*


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the table, i've only ever hit 1mbs on p2p once :{

So let me get this straight:

10GB a month
Cable
Capped at 5kb/s
Cant load a simple page
Upload at 10kb/s NOT capped
DL at 256kb average NOT capped
At $50 a month

Im really getting screwed here aye!


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have a table for Sky Broadband?  We were explicitly told that there was no download limit for us and I do download quite a lot. :\


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

Techtu said:


> for thse in the Uk who use Virgini Media.
> 
> *Traffic Management table*
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/images/traffic_management_table_120509.jpg



I am right at the end in the 50mb bracket WHOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH ........... see me go!!!!  :shadedshu



Red_Machine said:


> Do you have a table for Sky Broadband?  We were explicitly told that there was no download limit for us and I do download quite a lot. :\



There is an FUP in place, pretty much the same thing as a download limit.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Still preparing the download test on speedtest :[


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I am right at the end in the 50mb bracket WHOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH ........... see me go!!!!  :shadedshu



The downside to that table is that you now know you get capped 75% not a mere 25%


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Minecraft is gonna lag with these speeds :[


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 23, 2010)

VDSL2 8Mbit/1Mbit for 28 EUR. 1.1MB/s down, 130KB/s up. No monthly bandwidth limits  Couldn't be more happy


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 23, 2010)

steph you noob, telstra has newplans! 50 bucks a month gets u 50gb download at 30mbps and upload of 5mbps. or 70 bucks a month is 200gb same speed! change ur plan! silly boy... XP


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 23, 2010)

I have Sky Broadband Unlimited, if that makes a difference.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

I think ill be posting speed test tomorrow lol, gonna keep PC on overnight to load :[


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> steph you noob, telstra has newplans! 50 bucks a month gets u 50gb download at 30mbps and upload of 5mbps. or 70 bucks a month is 200gb same speed! change ur plan! silly boy... XP



Don't throw plans at me, totally irrelevant to thread.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

Techtu said:


> The downside to that table is that you now know you get capped 75% not a mere 25%



I said you get capped at 25% not capped 25% which still gives me 12.5mb should I decide to upload 6gb+ of p2p traffic which I never do. I'm a leecher baby


----------



## human_error (Nov 23, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Do you have a table for Sky Broadband?  We were explicitly told that there was no download limit for us and I do download quite a lot. :\





Red_Machine said:


> I have Sky Broadband Unlimited, if that makes a difference.



Oh boy. Sky do have a limit. In fact almost all of the unlimited plans in the UK have limits - they are normally listed under either the "fair usage policy" or network management. 

After looking on Sky's site they claim that they do not put a fair usage policy or network management cap on unlimited users. However they do have an "acceptable usage policy" which they do not list anywhere and you need to contact them by email to find out the details of that cap (there will be a cap but they are doing what BT do and trying to hide it from users - BT is ~120GB/month if anyone is interested). They can't charge you more if you go over your usage so I wouldn't worry too much - if your speed drops from anywhere between an hour and 2 months then they've applied a limit on your line (some companies only put a limit on for a couple of hours, BT tried to put a limit on my line for 2 months but were too stupid to prevent me tricking them into removing it).

There is only 1 provider I know in the UK which has no usage cap and that is Be online - mostly because they have a 1 month contract length so if they hid caps from people then imposed them their customers would leave after 30 days.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Got results back from a different test, because speed test wouldn't load the flash.

Got 3kB/s on a 1mb download :[


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2010)

dash way dat ... thats not a cap, that dial up


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you think i should call Telstra about it?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Do you think i should call Telstra about it?



I would have ripped their throats out by now, that is barely usable.


----------



## human_error (Nov 23, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Do you think i should call Telstra about it?



I would - if you can't load webpages (such as speedtest) then that's more than just a speed reduction it is essentially cutting off the connection - it could be a fault causing the speed loss so give them a call.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, out of curiosity, what do you guys get capped to?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## Frick (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing. Only the cheapest of the cheapest connections here do that.

I've got 100/25 included in the rent.


----------



## human_error (Nov 23, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thanks for the help guys, out of curiosity, what do you guys get capped to?



Not managed to hit my cap with talktalk in the UK. Probably because for the last 2 months my internet barely works for more than an hour before cutting off due to a fault they are failing to fix.

As i said earlier BT is ~120gb, be is unlimited and sky are not telling users what their acceptable usage cap is. It's a complete shambles out here in the UK for finding out what the cap is on "unlimited" contracts. You can get ones with specific caps but they vary based on price (obviously).


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

OK thanks guys, totally pissed now, never want to deal with telstra again, probably going TPG, at least their independent.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

human_error said:


> Not managed to hit my cap with talktalk in the UK. Probably because for the last 2 months my internet barely works for more than an hour before cutting off due to a fault they are failing to fix.
> 
> As i said earlier BT is ~120gb, be is unlimited and sky are not telling users what their acceptable usage cap is. It's a complete shambles out here in the UK for finding out what the cap is on "unlimited" contracts. You can get ones with specific caps but they vary based on price (obviously).



Mate talk talk are the worst ISP you can go with, seriously. They are not fixing faults, their whole service is shit, I ordered it once in my life and the very day it came on I rung them up cause the speeds were terrible (I know they say give it 2-3 days, but I am talking like 750k-1mb max on a line that can do 6mb), luckily it was activated within 7 days so I cancelled under the distance selling act, but seriously did you not read up on them before you signed up?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 23, 2010)

750k - 1mb i would die for, i sound POVo


----------



## human_error (Nov 23, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Mate talk talk are the worst ISP you can go with, seriously. They are not fixing faults, their whole service is shit, I ordered it once in my life and the very day it came on I rung them up cause the speeds were terrible (I know they say give it 2-3 days, but I am talking like 750k-1mb max on a line that can do 6mb), luckily it was activated within 7 days so I cancelled under the distance selling act, but seriously did you not read up on them before you signed up?



I pay £7.50 a month for phone+broadband. After trouble with BT i wanted to avoid BT completely and go with an unbundled LLU service which limited me to talktalk for unlimited usage. They worked fine until 3 months into the contract and now i use my mobile phone as a wireless hotspot for my internet access (on a true unlimited usage contract). Don't worry I've learnt my lesson - I'm moving to BT phone+be online unlimited broadband next month


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2010)

human_error said:


> I pay £7.50 a month for phone+broadband. After trouble with BT i wanted to avoid BT completely and go with an unbundled LLU service which limited me to talktalk for unlimited usage. They worked fine until 3 months into the contract and now i use my mobile phone as a wireless hotspot for my internet access (on a true unlimited usage contract). Don't worry I've learnt my lesson - I'm moving to BT phone+be online unlimited broadband next month



If your line is on an LLU you can go with any LLU provider, BE is another one. I wasn't even going to have a phone with Virgin as I use my mobile/work phone for everything, though it worked out cheaper being on their XXL package and now I have unlimited any time calls  as the 1st 2 months the call cost was £20+ (damn mrs )


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I am right at the end in the 50mb bracket WHOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH ........... see me go!!!!  :shadedshu



My uni's internet (which I am using right now as my main connection) goes up to 100/53 mbps up/down. Your point is invalid  Fair use policy of 5Gb worth of download per 24h still applies though, and no p2p.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 23, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> dash way dat ... thats not a cap, that dial up



Hehe, yeah. My 56k on a good day reached even 6KB/s back in its days...


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 23, 2010)

My work is 2up/2down.  The upload test spikes around 5, but immediately drops to 2; could that be a limiter kicking in?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that plan is crap, man that plan is from 5 years ago XD. Change your subscription to the newest just go to telstra website and press change my plan, its free if it costs the same. Easy as that. For $50 u now get 50gb download at 30mbps/5mbps and capped at 512kbps


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 23, 2010)

i skiped over most of the posts since most if not all are not from australia.




your BEST options are,
change to Telstra cable or Optus cable, both have much higher plan caps and high speed.

Optus offers 20mbps and 100mbps (150GB plan is what im currently on $70 per month)
Telstra has 17mbps/32mbps and 100mbps in certain area's (200gb plan avalible)



i highly reccomend Cable over ADSL2 anyday. distrance to exchange does not matter, you may be slowed down slightly during peak times as cable is a shared medium.... however where i live (brisbane, enoggera) there is little to no other people on the cable connection... so its always at 21mbps.



for questions reguarding internet in australia: http://whirlpool.net.au/
is the best place to look.


(quick link to all plans in australia, sorted by price / location / medium / speeds / download caps): http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/bc/?action=search


----------



## hat (Nov 23, 2010)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Thanks for the table, i've only ever hit 1mbs on p2p once :{
> 
> So let me get this straight:
> 
> ...


Definitely. We pay $40 a month for 10mbit down, 2mbit up... no limit on bandwidth.


----------

